# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #40

## Admin

Sonnet #40

XL.br /br /Take all my loves, my love, yea, take them all;br /What hast thou then more than thou hadst before?br /No love, my love, that thou mayst true love call;br /All mine was thine before thou hadst this more.br /Then if for my love thou my love receivest,br /I cannot blame thee for my love thou usest;br /But yet be blamed, if thou thyself deceivestbr /By wilful taste of what thyself refusest.br /I do forgive thy robbery, gentle thief,br /Although thou steal thee all my poverty;br /And yet, love knows, it is a greater griefbr /To bear love's wrong than hate's known injury.br /Lascivious grace, in whom all ill well shows,br /Kill me with spites; yet we must not be foes.

More...

----------

